
Ask HN: Is Docker just a step on the pathway to Unikernel deployments? - andrewstuart
Seems to me Docker is aiming for a similar thing to Unikernels - i.e. to abstract away the host operating system.<p>But surely Unikernels are a much more simple way to go?<p>Is Docker&#x27;s success really just a stepping stone towards doing away with the host OS entirely via Unikernel deployments?
======
jesusmichael
Containers seem to be heading more in the direction of VMs. Which would
compartmentalize the services of a given application, but then you might need
a separate container for a given app. I don't know if you can completely get
away from the problem of shipping code to new environments without
configuration/customization.

------
wmf
Containers and libOSes/unikernels are two opposite approaches to remove
redundant "yo dawg" layers of virtualization. It's not clear to me that a
hypervisor+libOS is simpler than a containerized kernel, and Linux seems
better maintained than Xen.

